# tips on selling prints



## tolazy316 (Jul 23, 2007)

I am just starting to sell prints on ebay and I thought that maybe you guys could check out my auction and give me some tips to help my prints sell better, heres the link:

http://cgi.ebay.com/Photography-pri...7QQihZ016QQcategoryZ66465QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

Thanks!


----------



## Flash Harry (Jul 25, 2007)

Make better photographs, signs like this are everywhere so any fool can snapshot them, we know ebay is full of bidding fools but most people want a photograph thats attractive to hang on an empty wall/space, so why buy this crap. H


----------



## THORHAMMER (Jul 25, 2007)

this is a cool shot, but people seriously dont surf ebay looking to buy photography unless its ansel adams and those prob arent really sold much on ebay cause the owners know better.


----------



## NJMAN (Jul 25, 2007)

ebay is the WRONG place to sell photos.  Its the equivilent of an online walmart, except its even a step below that.  The best way to sell photos is referrals, networking, and word of mouth.  And a nice clean properly maintained website helps a lot.


----------



## MarkA (Jul 25, 2007)

If you really MUST sell on ebay then;

1. Accept more than just Paypal.

2.  Get more than '1' feedback, buy some stuff from other sellers first.

3.  Don't put things like 'The 8 by 12 photo will be shipped between two pieces of cardboard to protect it at no additional cost' as you 'the seller' should be doing all you can to ensure the photo gets to the customer in excellent condition.

4.  Get a proper website.  There is no reason why you can't still sell pictures on ebay and link it from your site.  It's a great way of advertising your own site too.


----------



## bdh1974 (Jul 25, 2007)

The part I would leave out is, The photo will be printed at a professional photography studio with a Canon i9900 printer and printed on Canon Photo Paper Pro.

I have one of these printers as well, but wouldnt be putting this, people if you want to sell something decent, get it printed in a lab. I only use my printer for proofing.


----------



## XKeyworder (Aug 10, 2007)

*MarkA
*+1

*tolazy316*
Any eBay shopper will tell you that accepting PayPal only marks on item look like potentially counterfeit.
Consider offering a photograph that won some kind of contest, and provide the proof of the prize in your item description.


----------

